# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  ][اكتب اسمك والعايله][وقول لينا وجبتك][

## النمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


انتوا ماعليكم الا تحطون اسماءكم وبتطلع لكم وجبتكم حسب الاسم

http://www.foodpersonality.com

بالعافيه 


منقووووووووول تحياتي:


النمر :cool:  :cool:

----------


## زهور الحب

مشكور اخي النمر
يعني نحط اسمنا الحقيقي وعائلتنا

مشكور
تحياتي

----------


## النمر

تحط اسمك الحقيقي والعائله ومشكور على المرور

----------


## جنون الساهر

طلعتلي هذي

----------


## واحد فاضي

يسلموا خيي النمر

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخوي وننتظر جديدك

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه اخى 


نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## بريط

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سكاكر ورديه

Spring rolls  
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ

مشكووووووور اخوي 

اختك .سكاكر ورديه

----------


## ICE ANGEL

أشكرك على الموضوع
أما وجبتي فكانت ممممم لذيذة شوف الصورة و أحكم بنفسك

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
امممممممممممممممممممممممم
لذيذه مشكووووووووووووووور خيو النمر جوعتنيييييي
تحياتي
ريوووووووووووش

----------


## ضوى

تشكرون وأن] طلعت لي هذا


ربي يوفقكم ويرعاكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*اكتب اسمك واسم العائله*


*و يعطيك الوجبه اللي تناسبك* 


*اضغط على الرابط* 


*http://www.foodpersonality. com*



*ولا تنسوآ تحطون صورة آلوجبه وآسمهآ* 


*اتمنى يعجبكم الموضوع*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

**

*يقول هدي اللي تناسبني ايه تناسبني بس ادا كانت على دجاج*
*يم يمي بس هاه اكثر شي تعجبني من يد ماماتي كووح اتشو الحمد الله*
*تسلمي حبوبتي*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يااااااااااااي
حتى اني احبها موووت
ابغى وحدة
هههههههـ
مشكوورة خوخة 
على الرد
مشكوورة عطاج الله العافية

----------


## بيسان

*bessan you're like*

 

*Chop Suey*

مااااااااااااااااحبه
مشكووووره خيتوو 
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

Spring rolls

thank you i don't liked for this food 

thank you

----------


## فرح

تم دمج الموضوع المكرر بالاصلي 
لوجود ردور الاعضاء 
يعطيكم العااافيه 
تحياااتي فـــــــرح

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

طلعت زي ضحوووووووووووكة ..
بس ياعلي ويش الي على اللحم .. هههه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## دلع البنات

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## الأفضل

يقول فلافل وجبتي المفضلة 

وحكمتي في الطعام هي 

                                       وهل يوجد للرز بديلا 
                                                                        ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أنا طلعت لي ذي والله زين ان اكلهم طلع يفتح النفس

----------


## fatemah

هاذا اللي طلع لي

----------


## بئر الصمت

*Wienerschnitzel*


*شكلها سكالوووب بالدجاااج*


*مشكورين اخواني ع الموقع*

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

شخصيه متعاونه روحيه

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو على الموضوع الرائع 
وهذه الصوره 
تقبلو تحياتي

----------

